# Care for newborn boas?



## MTClaire (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all! Going to breed my boas this season and have done in depth research into the cycling and breeding process. I have everything well and truly understood right up until the babies are born! I can't find any information anywhere, in books or videos that explains how to properly remove the babies from the goo. If anyone could give me their routines and any tips it would be greatly appreciated. I have noticed in certain videos the umbilical cord is picked up with the baby (I'm assuming that's so it can dry up on its own like a humans), and have heard the term 'unabsorbed yolk' being used. Mainly I need to know how and when to remove the babies, and how best to house them in the first week or two after birth before their first feed. Should I keep them all together, or should I separate to keep a close eye on each one? 
Many thanks!
Sophie.


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Sophie, glad to see you're asking at an early stage.

Once they are born remove mum from enclosure, that will be your first fight, watch your face lol!!

Take out all babies, goo and all, and put them all in one RUB that has a good layer of wet newspaper in the bottom and some bark to hide under or even Sphagnum moss is good. Keep this tub very humid and warm and leave all the babies together until they have all shed. When all shed separate and try feeding, good luck 

Phil


----------

